# Varilla roscada



## SJOLI

Cómo lo digo?

Screw Stick?


----------



## clipper

http://www.agri-auto-components.com/gifs/bar.gif

¿Es lo de la foto?

Threaded bar.


----------



## SJOLI

Sí, muchas gracias.


----------



## Porteño

So, in the end, what is this called in English?


----------



## frran

It is called Threaded bar, as Clipper suggested.


----------



## Porteño

Apparently I didn't see the note at the bottom. However a naval engineer told me yesterday that the term was 'threaded rods', so now I'm in a bit of a quandary!


----------



## frran

Threaded rod is correct and I've heard it here at the shop.


----------



## Porteño

frran said:


> Threaded rod is correct and I've heard it here at the shop.


 
Great! Thanks a lot. That's the term I used as there was no time to wait for the replies - the deadline had to be met!


----------



## speedier

Porteño said:


> Apparently I didn't see the note at the bottom. However a naval engineer told me yesterday that the term was 'threaded rods', so now I'm in a bit of a quandary!



Speaking as an ex. naval engineer, as far as I'm aware the only difference is that rods are round, but bars can come in all cross sectional shapes including circular, though as we are talking about the threaded variety, as far as I'm concerned the terms *threaded rods and threaded bars* can be used interchangeably, though the term threaded rods has by far the greater number of Google hits.


----------



## rodelu2

En USA el nombre habitual es "*all-thread*", y es "all-thread rod" por debajo de 1" de diám, "all-thread bar" por encima de 1". "Threaded rod" o "threaded bar" puede resultar ambiguo, puede interpretarse como un trozo de barra o de varilla roscados no necesariamente en el total de su longitud. El umbral a 1" de diámetro no es estricto.


----------



## Porteño

rodelu2 said:


> En USA el nombre habitual es "*all-thread*", y es "all-thread rod" por debajo de 1" de diám, "all-thread bar" por encima de 1". "Threaded rod" o "threaded bar" puede resultar ambiguo, puede interpretarse como un trozo de barra o de varilla roscados no necesariamente en el total de su longitud. El umbral a 1" de diámetro no es estricto.



Muchas gracias por tu información que resulta muy interesante.


----------



## speedier

rodelu2 said:


> En USA el nombre habitual es "*all-thread*", y es "all-thread rod" por debajo de 1" de diám, "all-thread bar" por encima de 1". "Threaded rod" o "threaded bar" puede resultar ambiguo, puede interpretarse como un trozo de barra o de varilla roscados no necesariamente en el total de su longitud. El umbral a 1" de diámetro no es estricto.



That's interesting, and the name seems logical, but it reminded me that in the UK we also use another name stud bar, or threaded stud bar, which, as you can see from one of the links, is still called bar down to 8mm diameter.


----------

